# Dewalt dcs 371 20v bandsaw



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Anybody seen one for sale?


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

Spunk#7 said:


> Anybody seen one for sale?


 I am waiting for this too, dewalt told me it'll be out in early 2014


----------



## winn (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.powertoolsupercenter.com/DEWALT-DCS371M1-20V-MAX-LITHIUM-ION-BAND-SAW-KIT-p/dcs371m1.htm


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I will buy your 18 volter when you get one.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm waiting for HD to offer the bare tool, already too many chargers and batteries. Then again, I only have 2 of the 4ah batteries...


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

winn said:


> http://www.powertoolsupercenter.com/DEWALT-DCS371M1-20V-MAX-LITHIUM-ION-BAND-SAW-KIT-p/dcs371m1.htm


I called these guys and they said it won't be available until Feb.2014.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

StaticFilter said:


> I'm waiting for HD to offer the bare tool, already too many chargers and batteries. Then again, I only have 2 of the 4ah batteries...


I don't think homedepot ever even carried the 18v bandsaw. I ordered my bare 18v off amazon.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

freeagnt54 said:


> I don't think homedepot ever even carried the 18v bandsaw. I ordered my bare 18v off amazon.


They do offer more online than in stores but you may be right, guess I have a few months to wait it out


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Just placed my order! Decided to get the kit, got 2 4ah batteries, charger, saw, bag etc for $340 total out the door


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Where did you buy it from? Instock?


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Homedepot, they are offering a bonus battery pack and you can use the promo code FEBHD for $10 off


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just looked at the internet add Home depot and called customer service,how did you determine the batteries are 4AH batteries. Customer service couldn't tell me what size batteries are included. If they are 4AH batteries that is a great deal!


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

The M in the model number denotes 4ah batteries, 3ah have an L in the model 
DCS371M1= (1x) 4ah 
(2x) 3ah batteries would be DCS371L2 and the bare tool is DCS371B etc etc


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

StaticFilter said:


> The M in the model number denotes 4ah batteries, 3ah have an L in the model


 Thanks! I just placed my order. Spunk:thumbsup:


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Spunk#7 said:


> Thanks! I just placed my order. Spunk:thumbsup:


Badass  $340?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks, just placed my order also. $329 from HD on line, free shipping.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Use the coupon code FEBHD guys...


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

HD screwed up and shipped an 18v model so it looks like it'll be a few more weeks til I get mine


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

They did the same exact thing to me. Sent me an 18v saw and a 20v battery. Had to take mine to the local HD who ordered me a complete new kit direct from Dewalt. Won't arrive for ten days. The local HD is great for customer service,apparently the online branch doesn't share the same philosophy.


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

I picked up this saw last week at CST in Hayward they have them in stock


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Ben: do you like it?


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

StaticFilter said:


> Ben: do you like it?


love it! I had the same one (18v version), just went to 20v as I change over all my stuff to the 20v. The handle is a little more comfortable, led light is kinda cool (stays on for around 20 secs after you let go of trigger), the 'T' handle part has an Allen wrench stuck in the side that kept falling out-for blade adjustments


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Spunk#7 said:


> They did the same exact thing to me. Sent me an 18v saw and a 20v battery. Had to take mine to the local HD who ordered me a complete new kit direct from Dewalt. Won't arrive for ten days. The local HD is great for customer service,apparently the online branch doesn't share the same philosophy.


HD did the same thing;18v tool and 20v spare battery. I didn't want to wait; ordered and received from "toolnut.com" 
$329.00 for kit with tool bag, charger and one 4ah battery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

After HD online stiffed me,the local HD store ordered me a new set directly from Dewalt on 2/17,supposed to arrive 2/27. Went in today to check status of the direct order,Dewalt changed delivery to 3/24. So I canceled the whole order. :no:


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

On my way to HD to pick mine up AGAIN. We'll see how they did this time...


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

The idiots at the warehouse messed up again, this time they just sent a battery, no saw. So had them order it AGAIN. They gave me another discount so if I ever really get it the cost is $295. Hell of a deal, glad I'm not in a hurry!


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Well SUPPOSEDLY my order is ready to be picked up yet again, we'll see how they did this time


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

They sent the 18v AGAIN


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

When Sears started to really go downhill,"Bait and switch" was their MO! Maybe Home Depot is going down the same tube?


----------



## Green P1 (Feb 20, 2014)

StaticFilter said:


> They sent the 18v AGAIN


I just got my 18v delivered by UPS today...

They did give me a 15% discount though.


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

They may not be good, but they're consistent!


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

haha yeah I placed my order AGAIN and it'll be $10 off plus a 20% discount this time. By the time I eventually get the damn thing it'll be free


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

After speaking with a supervisor,earlier this week at HomeDepot.com. via the store staff phone who reassured me 20v band saws were in stock in Hagerstown,Md.,I just received my third and absolutely the last 18v(when I ordered a 20v) band saw from Big Box!


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Spunk I assume you'll be buying elsewhere then?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

HD has been contacting me (customer service) saying the saw will be available by mid-March. It amazes me an outfit like HD,instead of saying "we are out of bands saws" kept sending the 18v saw. It's like the inmates are running the asylum. I wonder if the 20v saw will join the "Radar Scanner in Dewalt's house of horrors? I have a corded Milwaukee band saw if I need it. Maybe I don't need a cordless band saw after all? How are you doing with your purchase? The bonus battery makes the HD offer hard to resist.


----------



## Green P1 (Feb 20, 2014)

My second 18v showed up yesterday... after another discount and a lengthy encounter with the customer service desk... I told the lady I'd see her again next week with another return...


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

What a joke. I haven't re-ordered again yet, maybe tomorrow


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

I was at CST Hayward today, they still have it in stock


----------



## Green P1 (Feb 20, 2014)

StaticFilter said:


> What a joke. I haven't re-ordered again yet, maybe tomorrow


If it wasn't such a dang good deal with the bonus battery... not to mention the discount they keep giving me every time they send an 18v... I'd just buy it from someone else. When they eventually send me the right tool they're going to be paying me for it.


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

CST in Hayward,CA


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

At least we know they exist, too bad the home Depot warehouse doesn't...


----------



## Green P1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Received my weekly shipment from Home Depot this afternoon.... Nothing but a battery this time.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just got off the phone with a Home Depot sales Rep. and according to him Dewalt 20v band saws will be available 5/30/14!


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Spunk#7 said:


> I just got off the phone with a Home Depot sales Rep. and according to him Dewalt 20v band saws will be available 5/30/14!


Forward him the picture posted above of the sales display full of them. Let him know there are other distributors who have them NOW. Tell him " I always thought Home Depot was big enough to get new products to their customers first."


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just to let anybody who is still interested know,CPO outlets on their web site is offering this band saw for $329 with an extra battery. I got one! I see somebody is offering the same package on Ebay.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Link?


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

http://http://www.cpooutlets.com/dewalt-dcs371m1-20v-max-xr-cordless-lithium-ion-band-saw/dewndcs371m1,default,pd.html?start=1&cgid=band-saws


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't see mention of the extra battery though


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

StaticFilter said:


> I don't see mention of the extra battery though


I would call them,and mention the extra battery and tell them I got that extra battery deal for $329.00.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

StaticFilter said:


> I don't see mention of the extra battery though


It showed the free battery last night...looks like the offer must have ended.

I ordered last week and received one free with mine.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is a decent deal on the bare tool band saw...$20 bucks cheaper than normal with free shipping 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DeWalt-DCS371B-20V-MAX-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Band-Saw-Bare-Tool-New-/221408907160


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

sburton224 said:


> It showed the free battery last night...looks like the offer must have ended.
> 
> I ordered last week and received one free with mine.



Same here!


----------

